# omg am i stupid or what



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

I, too, have unraveled some projects a lot. Others go well. Ignore the comments. I find that even if I am re-knitting something that I have unraveled, I still enjoy it. Knitting soothes and relaxes me. Tell the nay-sayers that it is the ACT of knitting and taking YOUR time to make something that counts. If they don't want the results fine. You can always give it to charity. 

On the other hand, if you find an error that is very small, think about whether it is visible to someone who doesn't knit. If you can live with a small mistake, do so. If not, frog or tink and keep going from the error row.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Try to have fun! Why should they care if you re-do things?


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Practise makes perfect.

Ignore negative feed-back, only accept critisism from people who's opinion you respect!

Sometimes it pays to slow down, concentrate and do only one thing at a time .... difficult for a busy woman used to multi-tasking ... but it can be done.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe you are knitting things that are too advanced. Try something simple and make yourself finish it without unraveling it.


----------



## margyparker (Jan 10, 2013)

Whose work is it? Blow a raspberry at 'em!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

RNLinda said:


> Maybe you are knitting things that are too advanced. Try something simple and make yourself finish it without unraveling it.


That is what worked for me. I advanced slowly with help from designers when I didn't know what the pattern meant. I slowly advanced to dpns, circulars, charts, graphs. You can do it.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

my husband always tells me that he does not care about anything that i make. I just shrug it off as him not understanding why i do it and what it does for me. He grew up in a very different environment so i chalk it up to the differences in our upbringing and let it go. I love knitting and crocheting and nothing will ever deter me even the frustration of multiple frogging. Keep your chin up...it will get better


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband told me that he think I unravel more than I knit. He's right but that won't stop me. I'm not going to continue on with something I either don't like the looks of or made a mistake on. I don't think you are either, just very particular about the finished look of the piece. Lock them out of your work room and continue on. ;-)


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I can't begin to count the number of times I have frogged (unraveled) a project either because I discovered I misread an instruction or was just not happy with the way it looked (mostly the latter, lol!). Don't give up! It will get easier with time....


----------



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks to all for your support i needed that i will continue no matter what because i do know it is relaxing, and enjoyable to me no matter how much i unravel it always looks better to me
when i do it again it seems it bothers them more than me because in reality it doesnt bother me until someone says something


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

_Do not_ think of yourself as stupid!
One row at a time. That's how I knit. 
I just finished a shawl that had lots of K2tog and YO. I thought I would go crazy because I was always coming out with the incorrect number of stitches at the end of a row. But I persevered, and it is finished. BTW, it is beautiful, too!
Don't let the comments of others let you down.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

When I make a mistake and tink my work, I always get a wonderful sensation when I reknit the row and it's perfect. Well done. However, knitting afghans for charity as I do, I often end up with one extra stitch not knowing how that happened, I will knit 2 together and continue (or if the opposite, increase a stitch). 

I also wonder if you are doing extra-hard patterns. Sometimes a pattern is above my brain waves and after a few tries, I will go back and look for another pattern. Ravelry is a great source; do you go there? I hope you will relax and ignore people's comments. Needlework is so satisfying and fun and going backwards sometimes is just part of the game.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

margyparker said:


> Whose work is it? Blow a raspberry at 'em!


RIGHT ON---If I had a nickle for every time I ripped out something, because I knew it was a gift, I'd probably be on a perpetual vacation--always to a warm, sunny location--I once made a blanket for someone for her new baby--she loved it-showed it to everyone and imagine my shock when I was told I had highlighted the WRONG side--I had embellished what I thought was the right side with spiderweb roses and tiny green leaves--since then, anything goes--if there is a stitch out of place--I say "Only God can create something perfect" It serves the purpose meant--to keep a tiny one warm and cozy--to usit might look wonky or wrong---to the one receiving it it is a masterpiece--not every one can knit or crochet--we all are members of a special group-


----------



## wildsong (Nov 19, 2011)

If you enjoy what you're doing, who cares what others think or say. We all learn from our mistakes. I am about to unravel about 6 inches of a fairisle pattern because i forgot to decrease for the arm holes! LOL Will I quit knitting, no, but i won't do that again! Hang in there and knit away!


----------



## ShirlNY (Feb 13, 2013)

When I was a little girl I would watch my Mom and Grandma sit and knit and talk. I pestered them to teach me to knit. I was 5. Finally one day, Grandma handed me a bag of lovely forest green, very tangled yarn.
"Here," she said, "Untangle it and you can have it and I will teach you to knit."
I sat for 3 days patiently undoing knots and tangles. When I finished I had a huge ball of yarn. She was surprised. She told me she was going to throw that mess of yarn away. She only gave it to me to shut me up.
Well, I was taught a garter stitch. It took me forever to get it. I pulled rows out again and again.
I made a scarf for my beloved Grandfather. It was about what you'd expect from a 5 yr old! Kinda all sideways with a hole here and there.
When I presented it to my Grandpa, I started crying! He asked what I was crying about. 
Me: "It's not perfect! I'm sorry!"
Him: "Well, it is perfect...for ME! I love it!"
He and I fixed the holes with little yarn bows. He told me to kiss each bow. He said the scarf was the hug and bows were the kisses. He wore that scarf, made of hugs and kisses until the day he died.
Sooooo....when I'm driving myself nuts tearing a section of knitting out, unknitting, or starting over again and again, I hold tight to the thought...."If you do it with love... it is perfect."
BTW, I'm really great at untangling stuff. My husband says I could probably figure out the Gordian knot. I dunno about that!

Don't give up! You can do it!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

What a beautiful memory Shirl ... you made my eyes overflow!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

In the second skein of yarn on a shawl. Doing it in garter stitch, it is a mohair blend and looks awful. So will frog it and try stockinet. If that doesn't work will give it away. No point in keeping yarn I don't like.

kk


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

iShirl said:


> When I make a mistake and tink my work, I always get a wonderful sensation when I reknit the row and it's perfect. Well done. However, knitting afghans for charity as I do, I often end up with one extra stitch not knowing how that happened, I will knit 2 together and continue (or if the opposite, increase a stitch).
> 
> I also wonder if you are doing extra-hard patterns. Sometimes a pattern is above my brain waves and after a few tries, I will go back and look for another pattern. Ravelry is a great source; do you go there? I hope you will relax and ignore people's comments. Needlework is so satisfying and fun and going backwards sometimes is just part of the game.


 I tell my family that ( mistake) is my trademark .  One of a kind. To them , my mark of love.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think my family can tell when I'm knitting or when I'm ripping...


----------



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

what a great story love it


----------



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

ShirlNY said:


> When I was a little girl I would watch my Mom and Grandma sit and knit and talk. I pestered them to teach me to knit. I was 5. Finally one day, Grandma handed me a bag of lovely forest green, very tangled yarn.
> "Here," she said, "Untangle it and you can have it and I will teach you to knit."
> I sat for 3 days patiently undoing knots and tangles. When I finished I had a huge ball of yarn. She was surprised. She told me she was going to throw that mess of yarn away. She only gave it to me to shut me up.
> Well, I was taught a garter stitch. It took me forever to get it. I pulled rows out again and again.
> ...


i certainly will not give up with stories like this make me want to go on thank you


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to rip it out!

I purchased a pattern my daughter requested to make a baby sweater for her sister-in-law. First of all, it was written in pieces. Yesterday, I had the back, one sleeve and both sides of the front done. Hated the way it was going to go together and frogged the whole thing!

Found another pattern I liked better and am about halfway finished with it. Going to like this one much, much better!

Sometimes you get the cherries and sometimes you get the pits  When you get the pits, you just frog and start over :mrgreen:


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

knitting is art...there are no mistakes in art, just design opportunities.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think you may need to take a break from knitting for a while,we all need too at some time,do something simple to get your confidence back.Just remember we all make mistakes we have frog sometimes that's how we learn. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

If it does not bother you, then just keep going. With each thing you complete you gain knowledge about knitting. All it once you realize you are doing things that you had trouble with and now easy. Takes time


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

I think knitting is a gift, and when you give that gift it comes from the heart, no one has the right to dismiss or belittle someones gift of love. I recently pictured a dress i made for GD it took me 3 or 4 goes to get the size and stitches right plus undoing rows to correct, patience and time is the key, something we all have in abundance being mostly mums and grans here.


----------



## janetmdubec (Jul 9, 2012)

Luckygussy, your honesty is refreshing! You're already ahead of the game in life where no one is perfect...........NO ONE!!! Unless it is glaring, I leave small mistakes in my pieces just to keep me honest. In fact, that's my own definition of a good knitter or crafter: it's someone who's not afraid to rip out and start again. In fact, it's almost a given that I have to do that and not just occasionally. Thanks for sharing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Actually, to knit at all IS to rip out a lot! It is part of the craft. My Grandmother (Bless her) taught me that if something is worth doing at all, it is worth doing RIGHT! Be proud of the fact that you want it to be right and if it takes some ripping and re-doing along the way, SO BE IT! AND to heck with those who tease you. Perhaps it is THEY who do not know how to complete things the right way and they should learn.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sometimes it take a few times to get it right. The bedspread that I did for my daughter and son in law as a wedding gift. I started 4 times and that was just the foundation row. 
Think that in all I started it about 8 times. It was worth it. Took me about 2 years to get it done. Double strand of size 10 crochet thread and a size E or F crochet hook.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I can understand the dicouragement, I learnt to knit through you tube, had comments like 'why' and 'what for' now I've frogged back so mnany times on rows of my first child's cardigan for my daughter and I get comments like 'why bother when another sewing is much quicker?' But I've learnt something new from each mistake, and each frogging. Keep going, if need be take a break and try again, but don't give up, cities were not build in a day, and neither is anything made of love.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

It seems most of us knit for the sheer pleasure of doing so. It's a very tranquil hobby (until you find you have to frog several inches anyway. Shirl is right when she mentioned the feeling of accomplishment when you get back to where you had to frog and it's perfect). So continue to knit for yourself. You deserve this down time


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was a 7 year old (many years ago) I am always ripping back.
If I purchase a pattern and I don't like the way it turns out, I knit it again changing the pattern until it is as it should be.
So I have to keep ripping back until I get it just right.
So don't worry if needs must it has to be done.


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for over thiry years and the last week I have undone two baby blankets, a baby cardigan, booties and a few other projects so whatever you do dont give up and go for something simple, maybe a blanket with just garter stitch in different colors, go on ravelry they have great patterns. never give up!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Sometimes when I am TIRED I should not knit..sometimes directions are not clear and I have to SEE it to understand..sometimes shit happens...
It is your hobby and if you like doing it..JUST DO IT


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I believe that no one can always do their work perfectly and that the mark of a good sewer, knitter or crochet person is the one who is prepared to undo their work and try again. It is a waste of yarn and time to make something you are not satisfied with. Some people tell me that whoever taught them to knit or crochet also taught them how to undo and taught them that undoing is the only real remedy for mistakes. Tell anyone who thinks you should not that you don't mind undoing - that's what I do if anyone remarks. When starting a project I often do a lot of undoing until I am satisfied that I am using the right yarn, needles, pattern and that I have the pattern correct. Undoing is part of good work I feel.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It happens to the best of us. I think unraveling is part of the knitting game. There are times when I don't have to re-do... but, then there are times when it's almost time to give up, but I don't. 

Don't stop knitting. You like to knit, so you keep on knitting and unraveling, when necessary. How dare anyone poke at ya because you are doing your best to have the final item knitted as you want. You're not asking them to unravel for you. Shrug off their comments and remember that a knitter doesn't give up ... no matter what. 

When you want encouragement, just come to us in this wonderful forum. And, don't ever call yourself stupid. You are not that.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's handmade with love and a few cuss words, If they want perfect, let them buy a mass produced, machine made, untoched by human hands, looks like everyone elses sweater. I go by something I heard about the Amish women who make those beautiful quilts, they purposly put a defect in their quilts because only God is perfect. I just do mine unintentionaly


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

leo56 said:


> It's handmade with love and a few cuss words, If they want perfect, let them buy a mass produced, machine made, untoched by human hands, looks like everyone elses sweater. I go by something I heard about the Amish women who make those beautiful quilts, they purposly put a defect in their quilts because only God is perfect. I just do mine unintentionaly


My imperfection are unintentional too. LOL


----------



## allsorts (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't give up. I'm sure everyone has to unravel things now and again. I started a lacey scarf the other week and I had to undo it 3 times before I got it right. On another occasion I made a mistake on a scarf, it was just a small one but it can be seen but I left it there as the scarf was for me. Just enjoy!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I admire your determination..and I love margyparker's answer!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Nana89 said:


> margyparker said:
> 
> 
> > Whose work is it? Blow a raspberry at 'em!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Lifelines sweetie!!!! That way you can rip back with out undoing the whole project.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Sometimes we have to go back to go forward.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Please do not beat yourself up about having to unravel work. We all do it, and that's how you learn. Just try to interpret the critical comments as jokes, if you can. If those making the comments can do any better than you, ask them to show you how to do it! (That seems unlikely). Most important of all is to get satisfaction from the projects for yourself. It shouldn't matter to anyone else.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Keep at it! Been knitting for 25 years. Right now working on Holbrook shawl. Have already successfully completed one of these, bur I have already frogged this one more times than I care to admit. Keep wanting to add extra yarn overs. Even with experience we sometimes need to just slow down and concentrate.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have decided that I am not in any race for completion so I can ravel as many times as it takes to make me happy with the results. If I become frustrated, I put the project away for a while. . . sometimes a long while.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Sometimes we have to go back to go forward.


Truer words were never spoken. You are so correct.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> If I don't rip a project at least once, there must be something wrong. Never fails. But....better to rip and do then not to attempt it. Thomas Edison had 999 failures before he "got lucky" and developed a working light bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NRoberts, I like that you reminded us about Thomas Edison's 999 failures. Best example of why one must NEVER give up. If do overs are necessary... do them. Thanks for your post.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

i too get lots of odd looks when ive done stuff ,from family ect ,but all my friends are always saying they like a certain item,so that one is put away with a note to give on their birthday ect or for xmas,i like knitting while watching tv on an evening and am doing no harm to anyone and it helps me relax and i forget im in pain ect .so bumken to all that makes awfull coments ect.you carry on ,but maybe start with a simple baby coat with no complex pattern ,.


----------



## Lehtomaki (Oct 18, 2012)

I always point out that I get more entertainment for my yarn dollars if I get to knit something twice, or more.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Take the word "stupid" out of your vocabulary! I can't begin to count the number of projects I have frogged because things didn't work the way I had imagined they would. I learn from my mistakes so I am "experienced" and when I leave the mistakes in and work around them, I am "creative" or "adventurous." 

Enjoy the whole experience! For me, an evening spent knitting (even if it gets frogged at the end of the session) is the best way to spend my time!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the real world. I am a skilled knitter and still rip and redo. A hat i just finished had every part ripped and redone because it was not what I wanted. I did a baby sweater for my gd and did so much of it 2 or 3 times before it seemed right to me. Some of my problem is that I plan as I knit which costs me time. Sometimes, tho, I am not fully present in my work and make irritating mistakes. 

If that is a current pic of you with 2 bambinos, it seems a no brainer understanding why you may get distracted in your work. Maybe you need to work on letting go a bit when you are knitting so it goes more smoothly.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Do you know what, I too do the same thing. I've noticed the more I knit the more I want to get it right. Even if I've made a small mistake I will still unravel. Sometimes I feel I have the wrong yarn for the item or I just don't like it. Do what works for you. Like you I'm happy re-knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sine said:


> _Do not_ think of yourself as stupid!
> One row at a time. That's how I knit.
> I just finished a shawl that had lots of K2tog and YO. I thought I would go crazy because I was always coming out with the incorrect number of stitches at the end of a row. But I persevered, and it is finished. BTW, it is beautiful, too!
> Don't let the comments of others let you down.


I was almost crying yesterday working on the Ashton! I must have done a section at least five times before coming out with the right number of stitches! I got so frustrated having to go back to the beginning of the rows and relooking at the pattern stitches one at a time until I found where I was or a mistake I had made. I WILL finish this as it's intended for my daughter. I must say, I don't think I'm enjoying this; but it's an experience. I'm hanging in there and so should you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I just made and unraveled a hat five times and it took me almost 3 weeks to finally finish it. I've made the same hat previously the first time and in one evening. I don't know what was going on - it was either too big, too loose, too short, too many dropped stitches, or too weird looking. At first it was funny but then it became quite maddening. I still don't know what was going on, but I'm glad I'm finally done with that one!

Enjoy!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I too have frogged many a projects but the best work that I have done has been the recent garter stitch dishcloths that I am doing for a baby shower as gifts. They look perfect. I even made my mom one and gave it too her yesterday. Take your time. Maybe you need to work on your knitting with no one around for the time being. Once you get the project done and your family sees how beautiful it is they will change their minds. Don't worry about their spoutings if it makes you happy knit on.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been crocheting for about 35 years...and there is this one pattern that gives me trouble every time...so I must rip out the first two steps every time at least 3 times before I am happy. It is just me on this one, but I know how you feel. Not too long ago I was making a crochet dress for my neighbor and had to rip out the yoke so many times that I finally sat down and rewrote the directions so the next time it would be easier. Now I am trying to make a hooded sweater for my grandson and after 3 tries on one sleeve..I have sat down to write the directions out line by line as I tend to miscount single crochet rows...So--don't feel bad I don't think we are the only ones ripping out and starting over...Good luck..it is how we learn...


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Tell them it's something only a knitter would understand and that you would appreciate it if they kept their unkind remarks to themselves


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

As my Mum would say, A blind man would be pleased to see it.



Nana89 said:


> margyparker said:
> 
> 
> > Whose work is it? Blow a raspberry at 'em!
> ...


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm with Juneperk, if I make a mistake, so long as it's not too bad I leave it in there. Just making a baby blanket and I know I've missed an eyelet out and put one in the wrong place, so what? I'm making it for my daughter and the grandchild on the way that I already love.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Wait a minute! I looked back at your lovely scarves ( wearers all had big smiles) and your first project (a very very cute hat that looked pretty tricky to me) and I would say your work is wonderful. Sounds like the folks that are looking on lack "vision". Do you enjoy kibitzing? Are YOU happy with the result? That is all that matters. You are impressive keep up the great work and tell the nay Sayers to find something positive to do.. Hugs! And yes, yes, YES. I always take out mistakes and unravel. It's part of the process.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Wait a minute! I looked back at your lovely scarves ( wearers all had big smiles) and your first project (a very very cute hat that looked pretty tricky to me) and I would say your work is wonderful. Sounds like the folks that are looking on lack "vision". Do you enjoy kibitzing? Are YOU happy with the result? That is all that matters. You are impressive keep up the great work and tell the nay Sayers to find something positive to do.. Hugs! And yes, yes, YES. I always take out mistakes and unravel. It's part of the process.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know why friends and family have to be critical rather than supportive.

You are obviously a knitter who is very detail-oriented and patient......good traits to have. Glad to have you.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> thanks to all for your support i needed that i will continue no matter what because i do know it is relaxing, and enjoyable to me no matter how much i unravel it always looks better to me
> when i do it again it seems it bothers them more than me because in reality it doesnt bother me until someone says something


I do so agree with "it seems to bother them more than me" ... My DH gets frustrated when I rip, rip, rip. I just shrug it off,laugh, and tell him it is a learning experience. So much better than continuing on with something that will never see the light of day when finished! Sometimes things end up in the "time out" pile, but when I eventually pick them up again I find I can do it with no problem!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

We are too hard on our selves..
Was told, one in ten!!!!! photos, art pieces will be great, so we can accept the 9 , or frogggg, whatever works for US!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

There's a learning curve for everything we do. I remember knitting some pretty odd looking doll blankets and scarves when I first learned to knit, many years ago. Take your time and be patient with yourself. Who cares what anyone else thinks if you're doing something you enjoy.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I, too, am a perfectionist. If something doesn't look right I'll take it out. Fortunately, that doesn't happen too much anymore after years of experience. No one ever notices my occasional frogging, as long as I keep the curse words inside my head!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow I didn't t know you lived with master knitters.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Totally understand where you're coming from. At 63, I am still my own worse critic. All the advice in the world won't make changing easy for you, but here's a bit anyway. If you are gaining ANY satisfaction whatsoever from your knitting, carry on :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

We are too hard on our selves..
Was told, one in ten!!!!! photos, art pieces will be great, so we can accept the 9 , or frogggg, whatever works for US!!!!!!!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

If we were all able to do perfect knitting all the time and every time, we would be machines.
That's not what knitting is about.
Enjoy your knitting and don't let others put you down. We all get it wrong sometimes. And we get it wrong often enough that we have developed a special vocabulary for it, such as "tinking" and "frogging"
I read once, "knitters don't break down, they just unravel"


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

We are too hard on our selves..
Was told, one in ten!!!!! photos, art pieces will be great, so we can accept the 9 , or frogggg, whatever works for US!!!!!!!


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

I agree if its not big leave it. It is for fun a d enjoyment!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

My husband tells me the same thing. I agree with you, and I tell him I am on no time line or have no deadline to fill. Knitting is knitting...


Monamo said:


> My husband told me that he think I unravel more than I knit. He's right but that won't stop me. I'm not going to continue on with something I either don't like the looks of or made a mistake on. I don't think you are either, just very particular about the finished look of the piece. Lock them out of your work room and continue on. ;-)


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just think of all the extra enjoyment you get from knitting with that yarn more than once. I rip out too, & want my final project to be just right, so I will frog if I need to. Would a woodwork worker let his cabinet be askew? I love that Thomas Edison was brought into the discussion. He probably had a lot of detractors and he obviously did not let them discourage him. 
So let us be your bandwagon, you are in good company here, you are among people who want their work to be nice!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Shirl, thanks for the lovely memory of your Granddad, how special!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I, too have frogged and tinked many a time. Learning to read your work and keeping on trying will get you the result you are looking for. Do not be disheartened. I, too was laughed at. Not any more. I ignored it and kept right on. Best wishes.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

First off, don't let anyone take something that you enjoy doing away from you because of their stupidity and arrogance and unmitigated gall to say something so mean to you. They are just jealous because they can't do it, either slow or fast. 

I used to let my family's comments stop me..not anymore. Knitting is a hobby that I actually enjoy. It relaxes me. I don't care if it takes me months to finish something.. they are my months to spend as I see fit. I make sure that the things I need to take care of are done, my job is through for the day, my family has been fed, and then I pull my audiobook up on my iPad, the needles and pretty thread comes out, and off I go to Never, Never Land!

My husband has told me that I am a slow process knitter.. Perhaps I am.. but when he was a child in the Netherlands, one of the school classes he had to take was how to knit.. So THERE!


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm wondering how you find time to knot with those beautiful bundles in your arms! Keep on and you will get better with time and practice. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

You won't get negative feedback from this forum. You will get all the support you need. Ignore anyone who is negative and does not support you. Having an interest outside of preparing meals, making beds, dusting, washing clothes and caring for others needs is essential to your mental health and we are all here for you. I am proud of you for sticking to it so far - carry on.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

That is exactly what I do daily since I want to knit! you are good that still get it make/done. me? most of my yarn are destroy due to do and un-do process .....and end up in the trash? my knitting needle too - bend it badly or broke the cord? what do think about me? stupid would be understatement ! I think I have damage in my brain somewhere?

Ivy


----------



## 4dogsandabird (Aug 18, 2012)

Just tell those knit picky family members that you are enjoying your project so much that you don't want it to end.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

LindaH, my husband if from the Netherlands too, but he didn't get to learn to knit :-(


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I too am a chronic unraveler. I look at it this way, I get a lot of mileage out of a skein of yarn. It's a cheap way of keeping myself entertained. It certainly doesn't harm anyone. Just keep on knitting, unraveling and knitting...... it's all good!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


We are our worst critics, no matter how good a sweater or project looks, we always think its passable, dont be so hard on yourself, I am sure your frogging isnt necessary, have fun and dont worry, post a picture on the forum and see the reviews you get, LOL


----------



## Grandma70 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been knitting for a number of years and still find myself starting projects over until I get the pattern in my head. Keep trying.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

You know? I don't remember seeing a lot of negatives about ripping and starting over! I have just happened to see a lot of encouragement. Knitting has helped me to develop patience, because I have had to learn to consider mistakes learning opportunities. Every time I do it, I get a little better as a knitter.

There IS something else to think about, too, though. Are you being TOO picky? too MUCH of a perfectionist? One of the things we have to learn is how to fix mistakes......which mistakes CAN be fixed...... which ones DO require starting over.......and which ones we can live with! 

We are going to make errors....... If we start over every time we make a minor error, we'll never complete anything.....

Happy ripping...
Virginia


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Please don't give up. Frogging is part of knitting. Choose simple, but good-looking patterns and use the "one stitch at a time" mantra. You can do it.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Likely if you are using mohair and you dont like the effect of the yarn, don't think of throwing it away. Get the largest needles you can (I found 10.5 worked) and then reknit the shawl. You will find that the mohair sometimes requires a much larger guage to make it the best it can be.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


I learned a valuable lesson from a watercolor artist and art teacher...many years ago. Paint (in your case, knit) what appeals to you, what you know, what you wish to explore. If you like the result, that's all that matters. Sounds like you have more than your share of people who are like dark clouds on sunny days. It's NOT you. Be happy. Have fun.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Read through before beginning ..so that you have all the materials needed ..you understand what to do..if not go to a tutorial ..then take it one line at a time...so what if you have to unravel it..you're not in a competition or race..be oblivious to uncaring remarks..if they think they can do better let them. This is suppose to be fun and relaxation not a chore..so don't be so hard on yourself.."make it work"


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a perfectionist. If it doesn't look right to me, I frog until I get it right. I do a lot of "design" jobs "from the seat of my pants". Since I am the only one that does crochet/knit, my family just sees me as working. The only thing my DH has said was "how many of those have you made by now?!" Laughingly, I will say probably about seven! By the time I get my "boo boos" worked out and solved, I have the idea/pattern down pat. So do not get discouraged. You are the one that has to feel good about this, so keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Try to be a bit more relaxed about it...... take your time. If you expect to fail - you probably will. PMA!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Your a perfectionist and won't be happy till you please that side of you. And so you will Rip until then. And with this you are expecting way to much from yourself. Your making it a chore rather something to enjoy and relax. Try self talking yourself into relaxing and see if that helps. Tell self your going to do this project till it is complete. Almost like stop smoking..self talk.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I redo things too, lots of times - just ignore them and if you enjoy it, keep on- after all - why should they care how many times you are redoing something- it is your hobby, not theirs- sounds to me like maybe your loved ones need to get a hobby of their own so they are doing something other than watching you. Hope that doesn't sound rude but it makes me very thankful that my family has always been supportive of each others' trials and errors. Don't worry - you have a LOT of support here on KP!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do you think my name is Tinkerbell? Because I tink a lot, and proud of it!


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to undo your knitting to fix a mistake. Sometimes, however, you can fix a mistake without undoing whole rows. This is was link to a web site that shows some ways to fix various mistakes. I suppose you could intentionally drop a stitch or two, let it unravel several rows and then then do a decrease. This may not work with a fairisle pattern. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/crafts-hobbies/Knitting/Fixing-Mistakes.html


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the more you knit, the easier it is to find your mistakes sooner. 
I also consider that the time I spend knitting & figuring out a pattern is helping to prevent Alzheimer's.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I also have to frog things either because I found a mistake or because I didn't like the way the knitting looked. I tell my husband I am saving money on yarn by using the same yarn over and over. I ripped a shawl 4 times before I ever made it past row 4 because I had a mistake. My husband also knits and rips,knits and rips. Everyone makes mistakes whether in knitting or something else. I agree just ignore the negative comments and keep knitting.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

You want to mess with the Nay-sayers? Go to goodwill or salvation army. Buy a wool, silk, cashmere, or combo of anything above sweater in a color you like that was made in CHINA (this part is important - China is the best source for this kind of project). Doesn't matter if it fits or not. Completely irrelevant of size, color, fiber content. Then when you get it home, commence to 'deconstructing' it. Yup, you got it. Take it apart. This is best done working from the neckline and going down. If you understand the concept of the chain stich used to sew up garments, you should be able to find the starting point of a chain (or break a thread on a chain) and pull to get the stitches to come out. Anyway, you would wind the yarn on the back of a chair or whatever kind of support you can improvise. You will have a skein for each area of the sweater - the neckband, back, front, 2 arms, etc. You can then soak the yarn and/or wash as appropriate for the fiber content. Allow to dry and then you have yarn to make whatever you desire for yourself or as a gift, or even make a sweater for the family pet (I have done this - best dressed dogs in the neighborhood!). This will absolutely blow your critic's minds. To undo something just for the sake of tearing it apart has a gratification to it that only a demolition crew (people 'deconstruct' houses all the time for remodeling and such...) will understand.


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

Just tell him it's cheaper if you do a thing over using the same yarn and forget about his comments'


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Tell them you are economizing. If you are reknitting the same yarn you are not buying more. Than just set back and enjoy your knitting. Sometimes we are just to much of a perfectionist and if it isn't exactly right others will notice. But 99% of the time the only one that will notice is you.


----------



## cmdriley (Feb 11, 2013)

I too unravel a lot, but it is worth it when I'm happier with the results. Using a lifeline has helped immensely. I agree with others who advise to start with something less complicated (lots of counting stitches leads me to error). Last year I found I could not get a pattern correct & decided it just was not for me, though I might give it a whirl now. I chalk it all up to practice!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Do what you are comfortable with. It takes lots of practice and easier projects are better to start with. And oftentimes those with the most to 'offer' don't know what they are talking about. Ignore the comments from the peanut gallery and do your thing. It just takes time.....and even with many years under one's belt doesn't mean every project is going to be 100%. Take it from me.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


You will get better with time; don't give up! I just taught myself to knit Continental style because I am a crocheter and have been at that for over two and a half years but, oh, the mistakes I have made with knitting. I'll either make a new stitch on my needles by not completely getting a knit or purl stitch "tucked" into the stitch that I am working on or I'll knit or purl from the wrong direction or I'll just plain slip a stitch and not know it until I get the whole needle finished and see it when I look at the fabric when finished with that run. But, you will get better from seeing your mistakes, I promise. I know I have and I have "frogged" or ripped out one project at least 10 to 15 times myself. Do not feel like you the only one that has made a mistake in knitting. Go to YouTube and search for "tinking" which is knit backwards. If you see your mistake on your present needle, there is a way to "un-knit" it on that needle and start over on that same row. It may save you some time and your wits.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have done the same thing in the past week with some red yarn and various patterns. I think it is part of the creative process. Go with it, the ideas will come and so will the pattern with the right yarn. I am sure da Vinci and Michaelangelo made their creations in one pop - HA. You know they did and redid. Good luck to the creative passion and your knitting. We have all been there before.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

My answer to anyone who comments on my frogging something is that I knit for relaxation and it is just as relaxing for me to pull the stitches out as it is to put them in.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> Maybe you are knitting things that are too advanced. Try something simple and make yourself finish it without unraveling it.


This is exactly what I was thinking but I would add not to be too hard on yourself. If I frogged everytime something was not perfect I would never get anything finished.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

My family refers to this as unknitting. Unknitting is in my world part of the process and it is part because you want to be comfortable with your project. Tell them unknitting is your second hobby.
I admire you for wanting to do things correctly
By the way you get alot more knitting for a skein of yarn when you unknit.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Please don't give up......and ignore the negative comments you get.....you are fine....however you work or perceive yourself and your work is fine.....we are way to focused on doing something once...perfectly....that is just silly!!! I remember reading about the Japanese designer Issey Miyake who said he tried about 140 times to perfect a pleating technique.......I once turned in a pattern I had drafted that I had drafted 12 times before I was satisfied with it...and it was a very simple top....
julie


----------



## Rows (Feb 9, 2013)

Only question to ask yourself: Am I having fun?! If you are enjoying yourself, then lighten up and enjoy yourself. No one on the planet is an expert at anything immediately. Learning takes time and patience and the quiet (Got that: QUIET) support of people who care enough to encourage you on the good stuff and shut up about any issues. There is no such thing as "learning too slow". Slow going will only make it that much sweeter when you do get it! Things that come with difficutly are more prized for the effort. ENJOY! I just gave some "flops" that coulda been scarves away as coasters and that was fine. RELAX AND ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## peachcobbler (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't give up. You are you and you are not stupid. God made you. Don't let anyone make you feel lower than lower. If you do not know the Lord invite him in your heart. If you do know him then praise him and ask him for wisdom on how to do your projects. He will show you how. Remember God Loves You and so do I even though I don't know you and never met you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

When I feel like a project has a deadline (baby blanket for a shower or a Christmas sweater) I knit very quickly and efficiently, otherwise I start, stop, knit a few more inches, then find myself frogging the whole thing because I noticed a small mistake. Who cares? Knitting is a soothing activity in itself, I try not to rush things if possible.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

your a perfectionist,,you just want it to look good !


----------



## Domm333 (Jan 7, 2013)

keep on enjoying what you are doing !! never listen the bad comment from most of the time one who's not able to do what you are doing! Stupidity is from the mouth whom critic without making!
I knit for my dolls (16") and I am never happy the first time! NEVER!!. so I unravel and do it again ...and again...and again... until I am satisfied! this is just for ME not for the other. so do not pay attention, knit..make mistake...unravel...knit again and again and enjoy your time


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


I share your pain and identify with your problem. I always have to start even the simplest project at least 2 times and often more than five times before I get it right. Add to that the fact that I often have to frog in the middle of the project. When it is done, I am usually pleased with the project but relieved to be done. My husband can not understand why I like to knit. I sometimes wonder, myself. But then if I lay off knitting for a week or so, I feel lost and start looking for something new to knit. I think we have to decide to do what gives us pleasure and
ignore the comments of others. I do try to do that and be patient with the non-knitters.


----------



## ShirlNY (Feb 13, 2013)

Tofino5 said:


> Shirl, thanks for the lovely memory of your Granddad, how special!


I'm glad to be able to share that memory. My Grandpa would have been tickled to know that an act of loving kindness shown to a little girl so long ago has made others smile. It is a memory that gets me through many difficult moments even after all these years.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

My husband tells people I knit to keep from killing him.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Always try to remember, the only thing in life that we can control is ourselves. We all make mistakes, but who cares. 
Most things can be corrected. Have a great day.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I just thought of something while reading this subject .

In life most of our mistakes cannot be ripped out and redone. Hopefully we learn from them.

In knitting,crocheting, or other hand work we are able to rip out our mistakes and then correct them.

It is part of the journey, and you will succeed. You can, you can. ;-)


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Always try to remember, the only thing in life that we can control is ourselves. We all make mistakes, but who cares. 
Most things can be corrected. Have a great day.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Always try to remember, the only thing in life that we can control is ourselves. We all make mistakes, but who cares. 
Most things can be corrected. Have a great day.


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

If it doesn't look right to me, I too take it out, re-read the pattern, and start over. I usually have to re-do the beginning steps of a pattern several times until the mental light-bulb comes on and it becomes an "AHA" moment. Sometimes I actually hand-copy the pattern, larger, & write out explanations for the directions I get confused by. And check off each row as I complete it. I guess it's a way of idiot-proofing the pattern so I can work it successfully -- and, for me, it works.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

As a sewer if she has ever ripped anything out! 
This is how we learn to do anything.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL - I totally understand - You are a perfectionist. You just want it to be right. If I had a dollar for every time my husband said "no one will see that", I'd be rich. I need it to be right for me. It's nice to be proud of a finished product. I will forever be a frogger. That's


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

That's how we learn


----------



## Lemarch (Jan 23, 2013)

Lots of good advice here. Just ignore them, or tell them knitting helps you develop patience for dealing with stupid comments


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

God doesn't make junk, and He made you! You are not stupid. When your family degrades you for ripping out, ask them if they can do better, if not, tell them to keep their negative comments to themselves. You don't tell them they are stupid for making mistakes, I'm sure.

My DH is very supportive of my needle work. If I have a knot in the yarn, he is automatically reaching to unravel the knot. If I have a major mistake, he is reaching for the yarn tail to help me wind it back up. If I am knitting a complicated cable pattern, he will happily check my work for me every inch or so, for mistakes that I don't see, because I am looking at it so much. He sees them when I don't even after checking myself. He has fresh eyes for the pattern. It's like spell checking your own work. Your eyes see what they expect to see. He just made me two of the yarn lazy susan holder/spinner things.

Just pick simple patterns to begin with, take your time, and enjoy the craft. If you have to, put in earplugs so you can't hear them! You CAN do this. 

May your family become as supportive of you as mine is of me. 

Tami


----------



## maryfountain (Feb 2, 2013)

I (up until last summer) did this too. I've been knitting for 40 some years. Don't give up! Eventually, you will come to a point where you say one purl stitch instead of a knit stitch isn't worth ripping everything out.


----------



## uwargida (Feb 4, 2013)

My DH often teases me that "really you are probably the only one that sees the mistake". But when I knit the perfection comes out and that doesn't happen often!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Criminey! Why the heck do THEY care what you do with your spare time? I just finished frogging an entire sweater because it looked stupid to me and am now using the yarn for a different pattern. So what? Tell 'em to go get their own hobby--and a life. By the way, your determination to finish the job properly is to be commended as well as your resolve to overcome obstacles. Those who don't challenge themselves stagnate.


----------



## rdavis (Aug 29, 2012)

I too haver i pped ou plenty of things (socks currently)--but in the end you are doing it and even happy with the process--keep on keepin on


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been known to frog an entire sweater because it didn't turn out the way I thought it would and have encountered the very same unsolicited response from others. Sometimes even from other knitters.
I think this comes from people who are focused on the finish line. I am a process knitter, not a product knitter.
Sure, I love to wear something I made and think is gorgeous, but if it requires multiple attempts to get there, that's perfectly fine with me. The "re-knitting" is just as enjoyable.

Having said that, I spent the last week at work debating whether or not to frog a shawl that I have knitted 12 inches deep already. It's been nagging at me that I think it would drape better if I went down a needle size. 
Off to the frog pond I go...happily!



luckygussy said:


> thanks to all for your support i needed that i will continue no matter what because i do know it is relaxing, and enjoyable to me no matter how much i unravel it always looks better to me
> when i do it again it seems it bothers them more than me because in reality it doesnt bother me until someone says something


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

I get the same feedbacks. I am so slow. I just tell them I'm a knitter with a small k. If you enjoy it (even if it takes you ten times to feel it) go for it.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


There have been several projects that have been ripped back many times....I look at it this way...you will never get better unless you practice...so keep practing and eventually you will have less frogging!


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

"As I sew, so shall I rip". This has become my motto. Don't give up. The end results will be worth it all. Just read the directions over and over, there is usually something I find I have missed, the second, third, or fourth time you will be able to see what you did wrong and correct it.


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

"As I sew, so shall I rip". This has become my motto. Don't give up. The end results will be worth it all. Just read the directions over and over, there is usually something I find I have missed, the second, third, or fourth time you will be able to see what you did wrong and correct it.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes I agree you need to slow down and do something small and correct and move on ,after I moved on I still made mistakes but my husband always says words of encouragement and loves to see what I have made next and some things I make for him he loves because it's one of a kind usually.makes me happy and I knit 24/7 I got hooked a long time ago and never stopped,because of negativity,if it works for me then it's perfect.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I also have found that if I write out each step of a pattern and even explain in writing what the stitch is that the pattern is calling for, it keeps me from skipping a sentence in a pattern or leaving out a stitch. 
I mark off each row in my written work and it really has kept me on track. It takes less time for me to write out a pattern than ripping out a mistake .
For some reason writing a pattern down and seeing what I am producing helps me to better understand what I am trying to do. 
Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with many... I have undone many projects when they didn't suit me or I made a mistake 3" down. No one else may notice it, but I have to fix it. I keep telling my hubby that it is more the process than the actual finished project sometimes. He keeps wanting me to get a machine & for me because it would go faster. That would take all the fun out of it for me. Sometimes just winding a ball is comforting, feeling the yarn run through my fingers. I always hate for a project to end if I don't have another waiting in the wings. I have three projects going now. You will get better with time and even the most experienced of us still goof sometimes. Every mistake is a learning experience. If you are enjoying what you are doing, that is the most important part. Before retiring, I knit very little since the time my kids were little. Now I am making up for lost time. Enjoy!! So many projects... so little time... &#9786;


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

My problem is I cannot stand to leave a mistake (type A personality - you think, LOL!!) so I frog & tink until it's as good as I can make it. However I am usually happy with what I knit, which is the main thing. Don't let others get you down, knit for you!


----------



## VictorianRose (Sep 12, 2012)

Are you following a pattern or someone else's directions. Your not stupid, I think your just overwhelmed. I felt the same way when I started to try knitting again after many years . Try doing it one step at a time. Find a pattern online that you like and is a beginner pattern . Follow it and if you have any questions about it... use Knitting paradise forum , we are all very helpful with newbies... I know, because, I was one here too. Now I seek out new patterns and stitches. I have made my family things that I have never done before. So, please, dont give up. Give it another try. Also YouTube has many videos to help you with anything you might need. They also helped me a lot. Good luck....
Mona


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting how people who do not do something have plenty to say about the subject.


----------



## Calicolee (Feb 7, 2012)

Just keep going - I hear it all the time about knitting, crocheting and quilting. My husband thinks I am the only one who ever rips out. Now I just give him a glare and keep ripping!!!!!!


----------



## sallyo420 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am redoing a hat of mine for the 4th time. I have learned so much by each mistake that I don't consider it a waste of time. Just part of the process.


----------



## cmmac (Nov 15, 2012)

I to have ripped out many times.
I am making this cap that has the( dcfpdc) stitch in it I am always coming up with the wrong amount of stitches but I'm bound and determined to finish it .Hope I don't wear the wool out

cmmac
Chilly Manitoba Canada


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


Oh my gosh Luckygussy.. I have never started anything that I didn't take a practice run at once or twice.. then I have to tink sometimes several rows.. before the brain kick's in and says put the lifeline in.. For some reason after I put the lifeline in I seem to do better and then move on.. 

don't give up just tell your family that its the knitters/crocheters way of testing the yarn before commiting to the whole project  sounds good and if it makes you feel anybetter I have been called the 'ripout queen' before I heard the team 'frog' I kinda like the 'Frog Queen' wish I had known of it then..


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

NO, Don't Give Up!!! I, too, unravel a lot but when the project is finished, I am Pleased that it is how I want it to be and as near as it should be as possible! I can Never let a mistake stay because I Know it is there and will not enjoy the item!!! Happy Knitting To You!


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


Please don't give up. I am making hats for charity and I've done about 20, and I am still making mistakes. Meanwhile my husband is making an Aran sweater. You do it. Just start with easy things, like a scarf or hat. Please don't let negative feedback deter you. Can your critics knit? 
Barb


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I find that the more I knit the more I rip. When I first started knitting I hated to rip but now I'm proud of myself that my finished piece is perfect to my eyes.


----------



## Jayladd (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg! Let's start a club! I went so far as to rip apart an Afgan that was so close to being finished, and decided to knit it! It turned out perfect! Yesterday, I was finishing upa shawl, and once again. I'm ripping and knitting! Some people never learn!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

When they take up knitting, they can do it any way they want to. Until then, you can do it any way YOU want to. And did you know that Amish quilters always deliberately put one error in their quilts, as acknowledgement that only God can make something perfect.


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

I, too, have the same problem. I can never start a new project and get it right the first time. I usually have to start from the beginning several times. I either lose count of the stitches or misread the pattern. It's always something!


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

My mom knitted something for every grandchild when she was able, and she commented on her mistakes, (the visable ones)she said were her signature. She accepted her work and I loved her work and the blanket she knit for my son 36 yrs ago is now gone, I took it out of storage several years ago to give to my granddaughter had holes in it and I was devastated, mistakes and all I had wanted my granddaughter to have a little bit of her great grandma, and I cried for days. Don't worry about what others say, just be happy to be knitting. Good luck


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


I redo a lot, (practice, practice, practice). Finally decided that if my husband can't see the error, then it is probably only visible to me, so I use him as my tester. But I knit for myself, for the calming effect and to feel like I do something for myself. Find peace with your process and you will enjoy it a lot more.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Fear not. It is the search for perfection that drives us to unravel. As long as it is only the project unraveling and not yourself ......why worry? Right now I am about to remove an intricate lace design from around a baby blanket because I'M NOT HAPPY with it.  The baby and mother wouldn't care but......I don't love it so time to pull threads.


luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

just tell them your are venting your frustration- there is something very therapeutic about ripping out things
probably if they were doing the knitting they would be ripping out to- they are just jealous!!!!!


----------



## Jayladd (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg! Let's start a club! I went so far as to rip apart an Afgan that was so close to being finished, and decided to knit it! It turned out perfect! Yesterday, I was finishing upa shawl, and once again. I'm ripping and knitting! Some people never learn!


----------



## Jenney (Feb 14, 2011)

wildsong said:


> If you enjoy what you're doing, who cares what others think or say. We all learn from our mistakes. I am about to unravel about 6 inches of a fairisle pattern because i forgot to decrease for the arm holes! LOL Will I quit knitting, no, but i won't do that again! Hang in there and knit away!


Don't I wish life's errors were as easily corrected as knitting errors. There would be many things that I would unravel and do over. The great thing about knitting is, once corrected no one will ever know the error existed. Perhaps in some cases, that is why we love needle work so much. We can have perfection if we are patient and persistent enough.


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

It took me 3 tries to do a lovely baby hat, but I made up my mind to conquer it. Fortunately, my husband just smiles and shrugs. Don't give up! As long as dinner is not burned why do those people care. Enjoy.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## matarrese (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been knitting since I was a child (over 40 years) and I STILL tear out rows and rows and also some hair. It is a learning process and I learn something new everyday. If you like it, keep doing it!


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything new I start, I need to undo 10 times and then It clicks and I get it right. But in all that doing and undoing, I'm always learning. Knitting is for us so as long as you are having fun, disregard the comments. I have learned and been so encouraged by kp. I no longer worry about knitting slowly, frogging, etc. - it's all part of the process. Enjoy yourself whether you're you going forward or backward!! martha


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Only one opinion matters...YOURS!!! "THEY" don't pay your way or necessarily appreciate what you do. Why do you think so many of us knitters have so many WIPs (Works In Progress).

Take a deep breath...give yourself a BIG HUG. Enjoy the company of friends at Knitting Paradise. We're here to support you.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Luckygussy, I've been knitting on and of for over 50 yrs, I have never even tried to knitt losts of things, gloves with fingers are a no go area, but hand warmers are the best thing that ever happed to me lol and mum loves them, you knit whatever makes you happy, knit easy stuff see it finished and boost your confidence, I once knit a pile on pan holders with DK dishcloth cotton, stitched 2 together to make absolutely sure the were thick enough and handed them over to the cookery teacher at a local school, she was thrilled and so was I , enjoy.


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't give up. We all do it. I don't know how many times I had to undo hrs. of work. And I have been knitting for ages.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been making a certain item for almost 20 years and just the other day I had to re-graph 5 times and I still had dropped a stitch! I can do this with my eyes closed. This is when I sit and down and walk away for a bit and when I come back it is usually something really dumb. I left a sweater for 2 years! I picked it up one day and it was so easy to fix....duhhhhhh....we all have those 'stupid' moments. I do learn sometimes from these events too. Don't let anyone turn you away from something you love!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I know you have many replies and each one is wonderful. I recognize you as a perfectionist (I are one LOL). Go at your own pace, do your own thing, you're own way. And when someone talks to you about ripping out - remind them that it's not a fault, it's a pleasure. Add - it's the turtle that wins the race/prize every time, never the rabbit.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


Oh honey, don't be so hard on yourself. Some of us love the 'process' instead of just focusing on the result. I redo a LOT of my projects because I enjoy making items as nice as possible. There is zero wrong with wanting to be better and improving our skill and, lets face it, the pleasure of feeling the yarn between our fingers and seeing it shape into something fun and nice is therapeutic and just as wonderful as seeing the finished item.

There are basically 4 different types of people. One of the types is result oriented and focused on the end result, another type (you and I) are process oriented and enjoy the journey instead of needing to reach our destination without the pleasure of experiencing what it takes to get things one - we like the fun and thrill of what it takes to 'get there'. The other two - well you can learn all about all four types of people by checking this out. http://myenergyprofile.com/free-course/ I am a #1, and you might be, too or maybe you are a #3 ( that is my secondary profile). Anyway, it's free and fun and helped explain to me why I was always messing with my projects and doing them over and over and over until I got them just right.

Hugs ;-) Smile and know you are definitely not alone!!


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish we had a like button on this forum! I like so many of the encouraging comments on here. Like Like Like! LOL


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

I am working on the Ashton Shawl (my first lace project). After having seen these on KP, I had to have one. I spent 3 1/2 weeks knitting, tinking and frogging. At one point I started right back at the beginning again. I am still working on it, never giving up. I am sure the average knitter would have made a couple in the time it has taken me to get to the end of 5 times on the leaf bud chart plus another set. I am not giving up even though some have shook their heads at me as though I were crazy. A few years ago I would have chucked the project long ago, but there is something with this one that keeps me going.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

As others have said, ignore negative comments. Does it really matter if you have to rip things out a couple of times??? If you are learning something as you go along ... great. I know I continue to make mistakes and sometimes have to rip out...that is why I now LOVE using a life line. That way when I make the mistakes, I have an easy way to go back and correct the errors without having to go back to the very beginning. Because I use an interchangeable needle with the little hole for tightening, I can thread a piece of crochet cotton through the hole while I am knitting a row...makes it easy to set that lifeline.
Enjoy the learning process. You will get better and better as you work through your patterns.
JTM


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

The last thing I knitted with Red heart had a big difference
in lot numbers and I didn't notice until finished because
they always looked the same to me. NOW I will check texture,
it was much thicker in one of the skeins. Joanne's said it
was different manufacturer, beware.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think I have many projects that weren't redone at least once. So tell your family that you belong to the frog club, it's part of the process.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

You can see by the comments you're not alone - and I'm right there with you! I knit/crochet because I love doing it - and the fact that I get something nifty at the end is a bonus. I will leave a small mistake if it won't show or make a difference in the rest of the pattern. I recently made a baby sweater that drove me nuts - it wasn't hard - I just kept making silly mistakes. I frogged it so many times! If it wasn't for putting a lifeline in I would probably have given up! When I finally got it, I had a beautiful sweater to give to my BF's first grandchild! She loved it, and I was so happy! Do you use lifelines? - they can make the difference between a little backtracking and redoing the whole thing.


----------



## gnickles (Feb 16, 2013)

I haven't knitted in a long time and knitted an afghan for my mother for Christmas and am trying to knit a afghan for my youngest daughter for her birthday in March. I have tried several different patterns and don't seem to get them to work out right.
I guess I am stupid, but don't seem to be able to find good patterns anymore. Everything seems to be for crochet. You don't know where I can find some good patterns?


----------



## omadoodle (Feb 11, 2013)

Try not to get discouraged..... I have been knitting for years and still occasionally have to unravel. I have several completed pieces that were "misses" but many more "hits." The hits will keep you coming back !!! Good Luck !


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

First and foremost... You are NOT stupid. Be more gentle on yourself. It is a learning curve... Look on Ravelry for an "easy knit afghan" and see if you can find something that will work for you. Good luck


----------



## biddym (Nov 10, 2012)

Enjoy the journey thats what matters not the destination tell them Perfection cannot be rushed hence the many drafts before perfection


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

My sweetheart gets a chuckle when I'm working something new and after a particularly difficult part of the pattern, I've frogged it out a few times and then when I FINALLY get it right and give a little first pump and a resounding "Yes!!" Tickles him every time. We all do it. Don't let anyone invalidate something that brings you joy!


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I had trouble with that too. Mostly it is a short term memory problem for me (like ADD / ADHD). What helps me the most are stitch markers. I use one for each 10 stitches when I am casting on. Then when a pattern begins I use a marker to indicate to me that the pattern changes (ie, I was using a cable pattern recently where every other cable needed to be brought forward, so I put a marker just before the stitch where the forward cable was and I didn't mess up again. 

I use row counters and I put check marks next to where I stopped in a pattern because I WILL forget where I left off (even if I was only away long enough to get a drink, answer the phone, etc.). I also use lifelines so if I do mess up I don't have to frog an entire project.

I can't tell you how many things I have had to rip out because of my forgetfulness/inattention. Over time I have learned which knitting "reminders" worked best for me. I still goof up, I still have to frog big projects. I just don't get as upset with myself as I used to (I'd call myself names (out loud!) that I'd divorce someone else for calling me!). 

Be patient with yourself and with the people who don't "get" it. Just tell them knitting isn't finger painting, some mistakes do matter.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I found a lot of good patterns on www.ravelry.com that were simple and easy. One of the easiest afghan patterns is the one for dishcloths but just keep knitting to make it bigger ;-) http://yarngear.blogspot.com/2008/02/diagonal-knit-dishcloth-pattern.html I knit this until it is 40 x 40. Children at the hospital love it. I use Love That Yarn from Hobby lobby but any acrylic worsted weight or sport weight yarn will do.



gnickles said:


> I haven't knitted in a long time and knitted an afghan for my mother for Christmas and am trying to knit a afghan for my youngest daughter for her birthday in March. I have tried several different patterns and don't seem to get them to work out right.
> I guess I am stupid, but don't seem to be able to find good patterns anymore. Everything seems to be for crochet. You don't know where I can find some good patterns?


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

It happens to a lot of us, I'm sure. I frogged hat that I did so many times, it seemed unreal. If you want to knit, don't let anyone discourage you!! Just be patient and you will do it . Thankfully, DH was very kind to me when I was moaning and groaning about the mistakes I made. LOL!!! :roll:


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Use your errors as a learning curve. I admire your patience of "redoing till it is right"!
As other KPers have mentioned- maybe you are too hard on yourself. Frogging, tinking is all part of the art of knitting.


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a saying "IKNIT THEREFORE I RIP''. even designers do it. Just enjoy the process. sometimes it is more enjoyable 2nd or even 3rd time around.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

stackstash said:


> There is a saying "IKNIT THEREFORE I RIP''. even designers do it. Just enjoy the process. sometimes it is more enjoyable 2nd or even 3rd time around.


LOL - that's the "FROGGERS ANONYMOUS CLUB" I must be the president of it by now


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I never give up, I want to be proud of what the item looks like. My grandma taught me to do something well, or to not bother at all. I guess I like that idea, so I frog, frog, frog until I correct the problem, then I feel great!!!


----------



## Brit33 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ignore the critics and keep doing your thing! When my daughter was a baby I found an adorable lacy dress and jacket pattern. I knitted and frogged again and again. I finished the jacket and reread the pattern, figured out how it was supposed to be, knitted it and ended up with a totally different pattern!! It looked very pretty and no one noticed it! I didn't tell either!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Please Lucky, you are being too hard on your self. Ignore the comments. Keep doing it the way you want to, but dont be so critical.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

You are not stupid!! When you put time into a project you want it to look just right. Ignore the naysayers. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Dear, we all unravel more than we'd care to admit. You have to do what you feel is right. Just don't do what I have done, unravel too far and have to redo entire piece! ugh..

good luck


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

and what are they doing that is constructive? playing video games, watching 'reality' shows, on the computer, FB, or sme such? as long as you are comfortable in your own skin, doing what centers you, being CONstructive & not putting yourself & family in the poor house; disreguard what they voice. Your mental health, & this is a proven fact, doctor approved, is helped and improved by what you are doing. Their negativity is wrong!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Don't give up! I've frogged so many things and re-did them, I've lost count! Just part of the "creative process".


----------



## Yarntherapy (Apr 3, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> If I don't rip a project at least once, there must be something wrong. Never fails. But....better to rip and do then not to attempt it. Thomas Edison had 999 failures before he "got lucky" and developed a working light bulb.
> 
> We are artists, working to our own satisfaction. Who knows how many mistakes are on the treasures of history we have such as the Mona Lisa. Maybe they had to start it repeatedly to get the finished product they wanted and I bet all their family had something to say. The nice thing about Thomas Edison is that he never counted the 999 attempts as failures but as 999 ways not to do it.
> Smile at the comment & reply "I have wool & needles if you wish to show me how to do this? If it doesn't put them back in their place then you have a new knitter to teach. See a win win.


----------



## Brenna (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I have only replied to one other post but I just couldn't let this one go by. Please add me to your frogging club as a lifetime member. I shudder to think how many projects I could have completed if I had not frogged them. I am always happier with my finished project and so are the recipients so I have learned to laugh off the remarks. Just enjoy your craft.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

To heck with everybody else and their comments. As long as you are enjoying yourself, that's all that counts. God loves everything you make.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

I am good friends with the "frog" but I would rather be satisfied with what I have done then notice those mistakes every time I look at my piece

Don't listen to them. You are doing it ... they're just spectators.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I do not think you are stupid at all. I have been doing knitting and crochet for too many years to count and I still frog my work. I have had criticism and my answer, when I got fed up with hearing was to say sweetly, I would be grateful for your help if you think you can do it better and let me know where I am going wrong. It shuts them up as they know they are not getting to you anymore. Does your husband have a hobby he does to wind down or does he just sit and watch tv. I would think you need to wind down at the end of the day if those adorable babies are twins and if they are yours. Don't give up, you will get there.


----------



## samgrimes (Jul 16, 2011)

Gussy, ignore the people who make comments - my husband has learnt NOT to say, "Are you pulling that out AGAIN???" The recipients of my knitted gifts are always impressed with my work - and I never tell them about the small flaws...
If you get stuck, send me a PM and I'll run up (or down) and help you - I'm in Torrance.
Don't give up!
Sheila


----------



## Weezie (Jan 18, 2013)

I am having that problem now. I have frogged this cowl four times. It has 198 stitches with lots of yo and k2tog.
I keep counting and finding extra stitches and even found a droped stitch way down. The skill level was easy. I persist because the color of the yarn is Chinese violet from Webb's.
I am using the round spacers every 50 stitches. 
Trying ONE more time. 
I LOVE reading this forum and find it very helpful.

.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

all good points and very useable. congrats!


----------



## carolle (Feb 11, 2013)

I am thinking you have twins,(from the Picture). It is a wonder you have time to knit, or can think at all. Just remember to take it slow, don't try to go to fast. And tell the nay sayers you aren't knitting for them. It is for you and to go away. Hang in there and learn one thing at a time. I have been knitting for 50 years and I did a sweater last year that I know I must of had to unknit half of it. So hang in there and stay happy. Old Mom


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

Im the same I start somthing then dont like it then try somthing els and dont like that and undo it. I want to start a shawl for my mum in law for christmas but cant seem to get it started iv tryed and tryed but no joy.


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't listen to bad feedback. Just keep on going. I tear out an average of three times or more for each project but I do learn from all of that and get it done in my time. Who cares about others times. When I do finally get it I feel real good about. Keep your chin up. Vern


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

ShirlNY, thanks for the wonderful story. Just goes to show that even with mistakes, it was still a scarf.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Never feel that you are stupid - I learned to knit about 50 years ago and I still unravel/frog items. I will find that I just don't like the way a project is turning out using the yarn I have and will unravel it all and start over again. There are lots of people who don't understand why I always have something to work on no matter where I am going - but the look of joy on my grand kids faces when they get something I have made them is worth every minute it took to finish it and they could care less if grandma made a mistake. It took me a long time to learn that in the long run I do it because it makes me happy and I find that my stress levels are lower because of it. Never sweat the small stuff.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since I never "got" how to tink in my one short class, I'm just making easy, easy baby hats. I find as much enjoyment in that as I would in something more complicated. I love, especially, to see how the variegated yarn looks when it's knit. 
I've made scarves and a few very simple hats, too. For right now, that's enough for my entertainment


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I find myself less and less able to leave a small error alone, even if it doesn't show at all in the finished knit. I've learned a lot from all the tinking and frogging. I find I have to start knitting an item 4 times before I get it right - I always end up frogging the first 3 cast-ons. 
AnnB


----------



## laf48 (Feb 5, 2011)

It's okay, you know, if you are not happy with it, why not! My husband does not say much of anything either except "pretty" or "nice". He fishes, hunts, gardens for relaxation, I knit, crochet and make cards!!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

My husband just looks at me and says "you are going backwards again", but hey I enjoy knitting and if I keep knitting after making a mistake then I will just have to frog more than I would have if I had done it as soon as I made the mistake. Once I kept going when he said no one would nottice it and in the end I had to frog the whole back of a sweater.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

THE answer to your Q>
is,, "or What" since the replies all state, imply , you are not stupid!
I hope the responses have helped you , so you continue to enjoy the fascinating hobby!


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Just remind the critics that no one learned how to type perfectly without practice, no one learned how to shoot a gun without practice, no one learned how to cook without practice, no one learned how to play piano without practice, karate, boxing, flying a plane, slolom skiing... A master of any craft learned the same way as all do, at the beginning, making mistakes, learning from those mistakes, and gaining in skill, knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

Contentedkyrie said:


> Just remind the critics that no one learned how to type perfectly without practice, no one learned how to shoot a gun without practice, no one learned how to cook without practice, no one learned how to play piano without practice, karate, boxing, flying a plane, slolom skiing... A master of any craft learned the same way as all do, at the beginning, making mistakes, learning from those mistakes, and gaining in skill, knowledge and wisdom.


Could not have said it any better, critics are a dime a dozen, because there are so many. But knitters are a bred all their own and your one of us So happy knitting !


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

luckygussy, my first thought was 'oh, maybe I'm lucky to live along' then I realized that there's no one here to help me celebrate when I figure out the mistake and how to make it right. I think if the guys were working on the car, if they realized they put it back together wrong, they would keep taking it apart until they got it right - or the car would not run. Perhaps as you frog, you should be sure you are smiling. That is, don't let them see you frustrated. You are on a quest to learn and understand and finding that mistake, you are one step closer. Knitting is fantastic for exercising your brain - enjoy the journey. Smile about your discovery; you can be reassured that if you were stupid, you would not have noticed.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just throwing in my support for you to keep on keeping on! If it makes you feel better to rip & start over, then go for it. The joy comes from knowing you've made something that pleases YOU, not someone else's standards.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> thanks to all for your support i needed that i will continue no matter what because i do know it is relaxing, and enjoyable to me no matter how much i unravel it always looks better to me
> when i do it again it seems it bothers them more than me because in reality it doesnt bother me until someone says something


You are anything but stupid. You are a tryer and good luck to you for trying as hard as you do.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you KPers for 15 pages of inspiring conversation.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> Maybe you are knitting things that are too advanced. Try something simple and make yourself finish it without unraveling it.


 because sometimes, if we are smart, criticism can make us better.
I tend to give up on lace patterns.....we all give up sometimes, but if I can find a lace pattern I feel comfortable with I know I will finish it, and how proud will I feel at the end of that project. You need to feel that pride to keep going or otherwise you will give up completely, and that would be sad.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Smile sweetly and give them a knowing look - then explain

1. A small mistake, if left, is something you live with for a long time (and notice everytime you look at the project)

2. Resuing the yarn is a lot cheaper than just tossing the errant article on a pile along with a whole lot of other rejects and starting again with new yarn each time

Then look at them with all the loving patience in the world and explain that you are afterall a Green Perfectionist and remember you are in good company - we all do it.

.........................................................:roll:..... :roll:..... :roll:


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you need to figure out why you are getting negative comments. Jealosy, envy, need to dominate??? At any rate, ignore them. . Keep on keepin on!


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

After first try read the pattern again and check for typos

If there are no errors (even a coma missing can really throw you) I have also found it really helps to make a chart if there isn't one

Even a simple thing like writing down the increases and seeing if you end up with the right stitch count can really help give you clarity and save a lot of repeats

..............................................................................Failing that ..............................................................................

Hand hubby a set of needles, yarn and a copy of the same pattern and ask him to show you how he thinks it should be done :roll:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

anjaa said:


> Hand hubby a set of needles, yarn and a copy of the same pattern and ask him to show you how he thinks it should be done :roll:


I vote for this solution! :thumbup:

Those who know knitting and how to do it are not going to berate you.

Those who berate you without knowing how to do it should be asked to show how it's done or shut up! :hunf:


----------



## sissysis2 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm always unraveling, I just get back to it and do it slow one stitch at a time, and I been knitting and crocheting since I was 12.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

No don't stop unraveling. Believe me, my son would cringe when he saw unraveling whatever it was that I was making. He couldn't watch me unravel stuff anymore. He said I wasted too much time. But this is something that I had to do. It gave me such comfort to know that I had spotted a problem and I was going to fix it. So whatever the reason you are unraveling, you must feel the need to to whatever you are doing. Be it a perfectionist, or whatever. Here I am 6 years later, I don't unravel as much but I still do whenever I find a problem that I need to fix, because the whole world will see the little flaw.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

I have just done that - ripped out a garment thinking it didn't look right. Think if I had been more patient and just laid it aside a few days I could have finished without frogging. Oh, well, more practice! You're not alone.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Just remember that making mistakes is also learning--learning how not to do it the next time. Enjoy the time you have to knit, don't rush to get it done (that's when I make most of my mistakes). I find that if I just take my time, I do less "tinking."


----------



## animikii3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I too sometimes wonder why in the heck I even knit, it takes me forever to finish something, I am constantly unraveling and redoing projects and besides I can go to the store and buy all the stuff I do for cheaper than doing it myself. And I have discovered the only reason I kept knitting is because it calms me and when I finally do finish something I feel pride in my accomplishment. Just keep on keeping on, don't let anyone tell you how things should be done if they haven't been there themself.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Well, I hate to admit it, but I've never made a perfect garment. Not ever.

If you asked me to go back now and find the mistakes, I couldn't.

I don't care, I just love the act of knitting and the pretty results.


----------



## reneevwhite (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree...I'm an X-multi-tasker too. My first project, a beanie for my son got finished on his birthday, not Christmas. I unraveled it many times and it still was not perfect. But, he was happy with it! I am learning a lot watching videos on YouTube.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I found a pattern for a beautiful hat for a friend who is just beginning chemotherapy. Crochet pattern marked easy. Well,after 312 frogs I put the pattern away and found a lovely pattern to knit.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so happy to have read all of these comments. I've called myself stupid so many time, have never started anything that I haven't had to rip or redo a portion of and thought I was the only one. Honestly, I'm relieved to know I'm ! I keep telling myself I'm learning from my mistakes - I should be a genius by now!!


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the ukraftykid response. I think it is a good way to put someone in their place who really has no idea of what goes into knitting anything for someone!!! Good way to shup up a critic!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

judeanne said:


> I found a pattern for a beautiful hat for a friend who is just beginning chemotherapy. Crochet pattern marked easy. Well,after 312 frogs I put the pattern away and found a lovely pattern to knit.


312???!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
I once heard that the Amish ladies leave a mistake in their knitting to show that we are not perfect 
We are not perfect for sure  I agree.
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

hahahaha My husband is always asking me why i'm ripping it out AGAIN.. I just reply happily practice makes perfect. I know it 's perfect practice makes perfect. but I'm happily practicing to make perfect practice then. Who Cares... It's my knitting project and I want it to be perfect. Besides it's less expensive to knit if you knit the same wool over and over LOL Anyway Happy knitting and happy doing it your way....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> Take the word "stupid" out of your vocabulary! I can't begin to count the number of projects I have frogged because things didn't work the way I had imagined they would. I learn from my mistakes so I am "experienced" and when I leave the mistakes in and work around them, I am "creative" or "adventurous."
> 
> Enjoy the whole experience! For me, an evening spent knitting (even if it gets frogged at the end of the session) is the best way to spend my time!!


Well said.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Sometimes we have to go back to go forward.


So true.


----------



## kayown (Jul 31, 2011)

Please don't be mad at yourself! It's certainly easy to get frustrated, but it's great that you are taking things out and re-doing them! You are LEARNING! You don't learn anything by doing it right. When you learn you are helping your brain to grow! A brain that doesn't grow starts to shrivel. I have been knitting for nearly 50 years and I still tear things out and start again. But I remind myself that I am learning something new and I want to do it right. Learn something new every day. Keep your brain healthy! Hugs!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a reminder to you of what you posted before. Ladies, look at these! And, she is a new knitter.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133595-1.html

To Manomo, whose husband comments: Tell him you keep trying to improve your projects, that's why you married him!!


----------



## cathyharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

You are not alone. Most everything I have made, I have unraveled 10 or more times. A few things I have given up trying to finish. With most however I do get to a magic moment were I am able to complete the project. Don't give up if you enjoy knitting. Don't worry about what others think.


----------



## marvma (Mar 13, 2011)

maybe they should just be happy your are frogging the knitting, and not the ANNOYING!?!?!?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Just tell the nay sayers that it is the cheapest entertainment in town... And I would be right up front and tell them that your feelings are being hurt every time they make a comment. You keep right on knitting.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I frog or unknit things a lot and have gotten good at it unfortunately. I have also become very good at finding creative ways to fix things without unraveling entire rows. So when you find an error sit, look, and think about it a while to see if you can fix it in place. Also I have learned to do a lot of counting before I move on too far. I recently learned how to use lifelines. Look up lifelines on the web to learn more. You will find lifelines very helpful.

Most of all, don't give up. Knit for yourself and keep at it. You will get better.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Try not to be too hard on yourself. I unravel my knitting & crocheting if it doesn't feel right too. If you feel frustrated put your project aside & work something else. Don't worry about what other people are saying just keep on trying. I knitted and unkintted a pair of my grandson's socks at 5 times before I got the design to look the way I wanted it to look. And no you're not stupid. Try not to put a deadline on what you're working on either. Remember knitting is for relaxing.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Many times we are too critical of ourselves. Can't say I have improved much but I have always tried to do things right, not close but right. That being said I had a friend that said to me --- "Helen it's knitting not brain surgery"
Yes she was right but I still strive for doing it correctly but I know I'm human so mistakes that I have to hunt to show others I may let go -- but maybe not. I also found not telling the times I unknit or start again works best for me.
Hope this will help u a little.

happy knitting --- dont give up!!!


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I totally agree with you ...


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't let others' comments affect how you think about yourself. Albert Einstein once said that "if you're not failing at something, it's because you're not trying something new". Good for you for having the qualities of perseverance and dedication to excellent work. You are not slow or have no talent. Your work is creative, can your critics say that they're creative as well? Enjoy what you're doing and don't let others spoil it for you.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone is right who says just enjoy what you're doing and don't beat yourself up when someone makes a negative comment. One of the blessings of getting older, for me, has been greater readiness to respond with humor to negative stuff, and to just relax if someone criticizes. They're coming from a different place, and they don't know what you know. If you're not actually harming someone, there's nothing to feel guilty about. Let them be who they are, and you just be who you are! (Phew, was that a sermon?)


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

GOOD GRIEF! Your not alone. I just started a sweater that's (probably) turned into a jacket. Way to big to be a sweater (to wide). So far since November I've made half a shawl (taken apart) 2 sweaters (taken apart) 4 pairs of mittens (actually have 2 pair now). I'm not confident with knitting yet. I'm picky about the finished product. Sometimes I think my standards are higher if I make it myself then if I purchase ready made products. I don't want to be wearing a sweater and have people give me pitty looks, so it has to be perfect.


luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I've decided that until I look like a bag lady wearing clothes 5 times too big for me that I WILL knit for relaxation (even with all the ripping.....) and wear my creation which may or may not look exactly like the pattern with pride in the making. So......if any of you see me on the street, just smile and say, "well the poor dear did try!"


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL Ok. I should maybe try that too, cause I really did try my best.


BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've decided that until I look like a bag lady wearing clothes 5 times too big for me that I WILL knit for relaxation (even with all the ripping.....) and wear my creation which may or may not look exactly like the pattern with pride in the making. So......if any of you see me on the street, just smile and say, "well the poor dear did try!"


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody who hasn't made a mistake is either lying or hasn't tried anything new. Forget what they say, and keep on doing what makes you happy. My friend always teases me when I have to tink or frog something, I tell her when she can do better to have at it? She won't even try to learn although she asked me to teach her, but of course the time is never good for her.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> my husband always tells me that he does not care about anything that i make. I just shrug it off as him not understanding why i do it and what it does for me. He grew up in a very different environment so i chalk it up to the differences in our upbringing and let it go. I love knitting and crocheting and nothing will ever deter me even the frustration of multiple frogging. Keep your chin up...it will get better


 I think that is cruel. Tell me. Does your husband have any hobbies of his own? I'll bet he can't drive a nail straight or fix a faucet. The kinds of things men are somehow expected to know. Sign me...voice of experience.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I was so lucky - my dear husband always encouraged me in whatever I wanted to do and would tell me to buy materials - even more than I was considering. I think that's why I've never considered marrying again - I don't think I'm talented enough to knit a shroud. (Do I hear audible gasps? I'm kidding - about the shroud! Not the marriage!) LOL


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I was so lucky - my dear husband always encouraged me in whatever I wanted to do and would tell me to buy materials - even more than I was considering. I think that's why I've never considered marrying again - I don't think I'm talented enough to knit a shroud. (Do I hear audible gasps? I'm kidding - about the shroud! Not the marriage!) LOL


 I hear knitted hatchets or guns don't work very well. Rope?


----------



## CleaningLady (Feb 16, 2013)

When I was younger my mother would say to me "You will never see it on a galloping horse". But I look at it and I see the mistake. So as you all say I frog the item till it looks good to me. It is my project and I will do it my way. Therefore Nay Sayers go away I'm relaxing.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

It has been my experience that I have learned from tinking and frogging. If you are trying something new, you begin to see the pattern better and don't make as many mistakes.
Almost everything I have done, I've had to start at least twice. I think it is because I don't pick a really good quiet time to study the pattern. I should read it through at least once to see if there is any place that is a little different or contains a new stitch, but I'm way to impatient for that.
Don't even talk to me about gauges. I do them when needed, but with reluctance.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

CleaningLady said:


> When I was younger my mother would say to me "You will never see it on a galloping horse". But I look at it and I see the mistake. So as you all say I frog the item till it looks good to me. It is my project and I will do it my way. Therefore Nay Sayers go away I'm relaxing.


My hubby used to say it was a 30/30 job - at 30 feet away and 30 mph, it looked great. Of course, I'm getting too dang old to go very fast BUT most of my friends and relatives are older than I and their eye sight isn't what it once was so there's the compensation I guess.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with Wildsong,as long as you enjoy it don't worry about what the others think.Just keep knitting that's what I do.


----------



## stitch13 (Jan 7, 2013)

The best advice my husband gave me in 30 years: Nobody but you knows the mistake is there.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

stitch13 said:


> The best advice my husband gave me in 30 years: Nobody but you knows the mistake is there.


Mine always said the same and always bragged on anything I did. When we married I stuttered so badly I couldn't even tell you my name. He gave me the confidence to be me, try new things, always encouraged me, and thanks to that confidence I haven't stuttered in years.


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

At last, I thought I was on the way - but pride goeth before a fall & I goofed again. Finally, the first edge of Winter's Mirage is done. Carefully counting, & not continuing until everything checked out, turn & stitches are missing! I have 9 rows of the body finished - started a few days after the pattern was posted. Meantime, I'd like to make a tree of life baby blanket before June. It looks complicated, will I make it???


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Geesh! I also deconstruct my knitting...sometimes the pattern is too complicated and I am too optimistic....sometimes I don't like the way the piece is turning out.....I knit on "my" time.....and its my time to do with as I humbly please!

But I have realized many pro's of UN-knitting....my hubby does very fine woodworking as his primary hobby....and we can spend comparable monies on our hobbies.....but if he screws up chances are he cannot reuse the wood....I can reuse the yarn!

If I UN-knit a wip and pick up the project later...I have a better chance of success

Don't beat yourself up.....spend your energy to create positive....it will give you more energy! The energy we spend knitting is renewable energy!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> Try to have fun! Why should they care if you re-do things?


think of the money you are saving. All that knitting, and most of it for free! And practice makes perfect. I can't help wondering however if you are being too hard on yourself.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

There is no such word as stupid or dumb on this site. My husband use to say "How many times are you going to rip that out?" and my answer was as always..."Until I get it right! Don't watch me."


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Give yourself permission to decide what is best for YOU. You wouldn't comment on someone else who is learning what doesn't work ... no matter what the craft or process is. You're OK. Lord knows how many times I have started over with my projects. So what?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Don't let the naysayers get you down. All of us, whether we want to admit it or not, rip things out, some of us right back to the wound up ball of yarn. Making and fixing mistakes is how you learn. Yes, there are some mistakes that you can leave, but it strikes me that they are jealous of the time you take to get your knitting right. Just knit on.


----------



## ShirlNY (Feb 13, 2013)

I knit therefore I tink.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I love that, I hope you don't mind but I am going to steal that as my mantra.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Many knitters unravel, others do not care. Who are these people who are giving you lip service? Do they knit themself? If not who are they to critisize? Ignore them, do your own thing and enjoy it.
Karon


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a learning process. Don't listen to the negative comments. I have a friend who is constantly frogging and her philosophy is "I get twice the yarn for my buck." I have been knitting for 30+ years and last week I had to have someone read me the pattern as I knitted it because I had ripped it out so many times. Hasn't stopped me yet.Frogging means you take pride in your work. It is much easier to say "No one will notice." and continue ignoring the mistake than it is to frog. Just let the negativity roll off like water on a ducks back.


----------



## ShirlNY (Feb 13, 2013)

ukraftykid said:


> I love that, I hope you don't mind but I am going to steal that as my mantra.


 :thumbup:


----------



## CleaningLady (Feb 16, 2013)

Which mantra, the 30/30 or the galloping horse? Personally I like both of them. They both have a place for the ones of us who just want to get it right and we all learn at a different pace.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

re-doing things is how we learn! If we were prefect the first time that would take the "fun" out of it! keep going, it will come right in the end!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're really 'stuck' on something, just stop into your LYS and I'm sure they would be glad to give you a hand. Sometimes all you Ned is someone else to "read" the pattern out loud to you for that "ah-ha" moment. I can't tell you how many times even non-regular customers stopped into my store and I was glad to give them a hand on their problem. It's always good advertising and its free.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

be my guest.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


Persevere! I don't ever feel a better sense of accomplishment than that of securing the last end on a project that nearly bested me. In the end, after all, a project is completed one stitch at a time therefore each perfect stitch is a step closer to the perfect project. I reward myself by making something simple, but beautiful, to rest my mind while I ponder my next major project or which new technique to learn.

I am not above adding or decreasing a stitch if the count is off as long as the pattern sequence isn't compromised and I cannot identify a misstitch that caused it ... if I can't see it on the right side no one else will either.

We are the ones who will look at a piece and be able to smile about it or furrow our brow, so, do what makes you smile 
 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


Wow!! There have been nearly twenty pages of responses to this, so you are obviously in very good company!! My problem is that I constantly attempt patterns that are just too complicated for me - I'm rubbish at keeping to pattern when increasing & decreasing, in particular. It is a pain to keep undoing my work but I don't really mind too much, as I just enjoy the PROCESS of knitting & the end result is secondary, really. However, the occasional FINISHED item feels good when it's done!!


----------



## CleaningLady (Feb 16, 2013)

You are all oh so positive and passionate about what you make and that comes out loud and clear which is admiral. Love the comments


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

iget rather tired of the comments, hoping for something new, but most are a ditto type, gets boring and i don't like to stop them at the source as that has cut me off totally from those I DO want to read.

my hope is that we stop repeating the same thought over & over, police ourselves, write if it is truly new and certainly stop after say, 3 day or 4 pages, unless it is really enlightening, new thoughts.
can hope,,,


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ahh, shame on them for their comments. Sometimes I think people are jealous of what we do and so they have to say something.
How wonderful you are knitting!!!! Slow down, start with really simple patterns until you get them down solid and advance slowly. I purchased a knitting book and began at the front and worked my way all through it and learned every stitch and then I picked a poncho to do. It took me 6 months, but I finished the book and it only took me 1 month to finish the poncho I had been chafing at the bit to make for myself. 
You keep at it and having fun. That's the part that gets them. They just can't understand how two sticks and a string of yarn can keep us interested. They just don't know!!!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I love all the responses. It shows me I am in good company. 
In reading them, I have a new thought since my earlier response, I think someone said it but I can't remember LOL but when I do anything the slightest bit complicated I have to be in a quiet place. So, no TV, not visiting with friends, not listening to my sweet husband talk. Just me and my knitting. Then complicated knitting goes wonderfully.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

purplelady said:


> iget rather tired of the comments, hoping for something new, but most are a ditto type, gets boring and i don't like to stop them at the source as that has cut me off totally from those I DO want to read.
> 
> my hope is that we stop repeating the same thought over & over, police ourselves, write if it is truly new and certainly stop after say, 3 day or 4 pages, unless it is really enlightening, new thoughts.
> can hope,,,


As I see it, all of the positive comments are wonderful! Anyone who is tired of reading them can UNWATCH the subject.


----------



## Momofsee (Feb 2, 2013)

It's nice to hear someone else having the same self-doubting issues... I look at all the great projects out there and wonder if I will ever achieve that level of knitting success. I find that I buy yarn first... Make up pattern as I go and no matter what I do... Even the simplest of scarves and cowls never turn out quite right. I do love the relaxing qualities of knitting so for now, I am trying to chalk up my experience to "newbie syndrome" and just keep knitting... Just keep knitting...


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with JTM


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

You need a knitting group! I have been going to our Senior Center for the least 12 years. Our group is open to anyone, people come and go as they like. We have a core of very helpful ladies and all levels of knitting skills. We chat, share, sympathize when things go wrong, and cheer each other on when a project goes well. Start by inviting another knitter to knit at a coffee shop.....no need to go to other's houses... who wants to see my messy house....maybe the local library can host a craft night... set out some knitting books....sharing & caring is much better for the human spirit than negative abusive words.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

MarciasKnitting said:


> You need a knitting group! I have been going to our Senior Center for the least 12 years. Our group is open to anyone, people come and go as they like. We have a core of very helpful ladies and all levels of knitting skills. We chat, share, sympathize when things go wrong, and cheer each other on when a project goes well. Start by inviting another knitter to knit at a coffee shop.....no need to go to other's houses... who wants to see my messy house....maybe the local library can host a craft night... set out some knitting books....sharing & caring is much better for the human spirit than negative abusive words.


 :thumbup: 

We all need positive reinforcement and I firmly believe that when you give it you get it back.

So be someplace where you can encourage another as you will be rewarded in kind.

Kpers .... unite and stand strong.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Don't listen to others. I have a ball of yarn that I have been working with since Xmas and I am on my third pattern, there is something about the yarn that is not working for me. But I do find one of my big problems is I am trying some of the newer patterns and I just can't wrap my mind around it so I think I will go back to plain knitting and purling for awhile. Keep at it, just choose a smaller item or something plain.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

margyparker said:


> Whose work is it? Blow a raspberry at 'em!


I agree....blow a raspberry at them....!!
I think I have had to rip almost every project I made at some point.
When I live with others it drives them crazy to watch me rip out & redo and they all feel the need to comment on it. Bad enough I am ripping, the comments are not needed.
You are not stupid, mistakes and redoing are part of the knitting process.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Portia said:


> luckygussy said:
> 
> 
> > i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????
> ...


I have those little plastic safety pin like markers. I slip one on the stitch whenever I do an increase or decrease. I usually take the number of dec/inc and attach the pins together. The first one gets attached to the garment and then just take one off the bottom to mark the remaining inc/dec. No more pins, no more inc/dec. It saves a lot of counting and frustration. Hope this helps.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I mention this on another thread but here goes. I was knitting a baby onesie that was oh so simple, in fact I think it was too simple cause my mind kept wondering off and as I got engrossed with the TV I found myself making mistake after mistake after mistake and ripping, ripping, ripping. I just was not paying attention to what I was doing. Sometimes I just have those days and when I do I can expect to rip, rip and rip some more. Don't worry about it, it happens. Just put it down until you are refreshed and when you pick it up again you will be surprised at how well things will go.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I unravel almost as much as I knit. However, knowing myself as I do, it would drive me nuts to leave a mistake in something which I could have fixed. When I fudge things to make them turn out, that's not the same. I am not a perfectionist, but obvious errors drive me crazy.

I am sure my husband thinks I'm nuts, but, as he is a perfectionist as well, he gets it. As long as I'm sitting quietly and am happy, he's happy.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe your like me.. some call me a 'perfectionist'.. gotta be just so or ..pfftt not good enough... and.. awfully judgemental of my own work.. no room for error...fussy, picky..have tore down lots of things..and redone.. being U is not a bad thing! Its UNIQUE.. do your own thing.. pfft on others.. they probably have no clue what your doing anyways. :-D


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> I think I mention this on another thread but here goes. I was knitting a baby onesie that was oh so simple, in fact I think it was too simple cause my mind kept wondering off and as I got engrossed with the TV I found myself making mistake after mistake after mistake and ripping, ripping, ripping. I just was not paying attention to what I was doing. Sometimes I just have those days and when I do I can expect to rip, rip and rip some more. Don't worry about it, it happens. Just put it down until you are refreshed and when you pick it up again you will be surprised at how well things will go.


U just made my day.. I laughted so hard. Brought back so many memories ...of being 'over confident in the simple I KNOW IT..stuff... ie: Imade cornbread so often didn't NEED A recipie anymore ... came out AWFUL forgot ?? what? dont remember but .. learned.. NEVER know it that well..LOL and Hubby was telling a neighbor .. my wife..she buys all this material cuts it up into little pieces then sews it all back together again.. I don't get it". LOL Quilting anyone? :-D


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

missjg,,,
Or miss 
the soda in a good choc cake Arg, fil saw it on theway to the trash and burned even more as he said that is the BEST tasting to him.. arg again, if i had known at that tender stage of baking, could have saved it forhim! a delightful man.. and later knew it was lots like brownies, w/ frosting. whipt cream, ice cream yum.
Live and learn? [ at times,, yes,.,,,


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Think of it this way. You enjoy knitting. If you knit each yarn over and over, you really get a lot of enjoyment from each skein of yarn! My husband cannot tell the difference when I am knitting or ripping out, he just knows that I'm working on something. I can be ripping out something and he will come in and say, "How is it going?" I just say,oh, fine.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

purplelady said:


> missjg,,,
> Or miss
> the soda in a good choc cake Arg, fil saw it on theway to the trash and burned even more as he said that is the BEST tasting to him.. arg again, if i had known at that tender stage of baking, could have saved it forhim! a delightful man.. and later knew it was lots like brownies, w/ frosting. whipt cream, ice cream yum.
> Live and learn? [ at times,, yes,.,,,


LOL yeah... cept when ya hit those... I did that before!


----------



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Just a reminder to you of what you posted before. Ladies, look at these! And, she is a new knitter.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133595-1.html
> 
> To Manomo, whose husband comments: Tell him you keep trying to improve your projects, that's why you married him!!


thank you it did feel great to do that for my family took me a while but i felt very proud


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> jmcret05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder to you of what you posted before. Ladies, look at these! And, she is a new knitter.
> ...


For me, a hand made gift from someone who crafted it personally is more precious than a purchased item. Crafters give from the heart and receive with the heart.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ladies, I think we have convinced her!


----------



## Audrey R. (Feb 23, 2013)

As I was ripping out AGAIN today, a professional knitter in our group told me that was a sign of a good knitter. Keep on trying - it will come together!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Audrey, then I must be one good expert. LOL Just grip it and rip it I always say.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I very often have to start something over three times before I get it right. I will think I have read the pattern and will end up with too many or too little stitches and the third time around I usually read it again and say ohhhh....that's what I did! I think I have ADD or something but I still enjoy knitting and will keep at it! You should too!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

CBratt,,

are you related to Ruth, parents Dan, Betty?
,
of 8 siblings??
this is Steve w mom..


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

The names are not ringing a bell. My husband's family are the Bratts - Urban, Catherine, and their children, Gwendolyn, Beatrixe, Bernardine, Emeric, Regina, and James.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

THanx,

I was in high hopes of renewing a person from over 40 yrs ago.
I can track down her sister as she married a relative,
thnx again.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't help you!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

luckygussy said:


> i find myself doing things over and over i dont know whether i have no talent too slow, or what even my family tells why do i unravel everything i do, i do it because it just doesnt seem right to me but i eventually get it done after 10 times, i am about to give up but i really dont want to because i like it, but all the negative feedback i get makes me feel like iam wasting my time am i the only one that feels this way or am i just to clumsy i hope that i would get better with time but who knows????


Frogging and tinking are just a part of knitting. If my Yorkie jumps on my lap and if I don't have a firm grip on my needles....frogging or hopefully just a bit of tinking is not that big of a deal.
I am not a perfectionist, but had a friend who was. She would always want to compare our work(I knit on gauge) she just wanted to plow her way through every project. She never finished a project ever. 
So, just go slow, and ignore comments from people who don't knit. Perhaps joining in at knitting group at an LYS would help build up your confidence.
Plus, you will get lots of support here. Good luck, and keep knitting.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

No, I don't know any Bratts by that name. The Bratt family that I married into is based in MD. Do you know of them?


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Sometimes I have to rip something out three times before I get it right but I find that I am learning a lot. I don't know if I have adult ADD or what, but I DO know that we all learn in different ways so keep on doing what you enjoy and you will just get better and better at it!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel that you should knit or crochet to suit yourself. If it makes you feel better about your project, continue to frog and keep going. Kniting and crocheting should be relaxing.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you have a friend who knits? Sometimes another set of eyes can see a way to fix without ripping out everything, and there's nothing like a fellow knitter for encouragement and commiseration! There's a book called Knit Fix that might help you, and your library may be able to get it for you.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Nah, you're fine. We all do that. Do it until you get it right to your standards, that's my motto. The heck with everyone else. I knit for me!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

As artisans we are , in general, creating for our pleasure and enjoyment as well as to better our ability. "Getting things right" is all about personal achievement, sense of accomplishment and satisfaction in a job well done. I think we all, as human beings, need to experience these things. We do it with our needles and hooks, others climb mountains, write creative software, or even try to best a score on a video game. It really all boils down to the same thing so, tink, rip, frog until your heart is happy with the end result. And most importantly, ENJOY!!


----------

